# Cystoscopy, bilateral retrograde pyelograms, multiple biopsies of the bladder, transu



## asnelling (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello - the physician performed a:

 Cystoscopy, bilateral retrograde pyelograms, multiple biopsies of the bladder, transurethral resection of the bladder tumor.

I am coming up with 52234, 52204-59 & 52205-59.  Does this sound correct?


----------



## nateich (Jul 24, 2014)

if the physician documented findings, you may also add 74420-26


----------

